# Wade Aid belts



## KneeDeep72

Did these guys go out of business? I have had one of these for over 10 years and this weekend I lost one of the rod holder pipes, so I Google them and cant find anything on them.


----------



## KneeDeep72

*Pic of the belt*

http://www.angleroutfitters.com/images/wadeLg.jpg


----------



## Kitchen Pass

If your looking for something similar call me.
210 710 1226

baydevilbelts.com


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider

KneeDeep72 said:


> Did these guys go out of business? I have had one of these for over 10 years and this weekend I lost one of the rod holder pipes, so I Google them and cant find anything on them.


George Calhoun, who is my cousin owned wade-aid and, yes he has gone out of business. He still has some skins and probably some parts if you still interested, i can ask him. No guarantee but its worth an ask.

Also on another note, his license plate on his truck reads "needeep" Just thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## chugbug1120

Just got back from a good wade fishing trip and really enjoyed my Bay Devil Belt that Kitchen Pass made for me!


----------



## AUSTEX50

*Wade Aid*

I got one ill give you if I can find it Bay Devil the only way to fly.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

I use a belt primarily for back support so I need one that has Velcro to strap up tight. I've been using one made by Fish N Hunt for a While and very happy with it. Great product.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## ewe

www.ezwade.com
This has been a good one for me, small but with great back support.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper

Kitchen Pass said:


> If your looking for something similar call me.
> 210 710 1226
> 
> baydevilbelts.com


Very nice belts... Will look you up when I need a new one.. And you are not far from me.. I am in Seguin


----------



## BossWes

Kitchen Pass over at BayDevilBelts makes a great wade built and can customize it to your needs. Give him a call, great follow up customer service as well.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

BossWes said:


> Kitchen Pass over at BayDevilBelts makes a great wade built and can customize it to your needs. Give him a call, great follow up customer service as well.


Thanks Heavy Weight Champ.....


----------



## imfishintoday

*Belts*

I have a belt that I have used over 6 years and it has a clasp like the BayDevil belts have.

It is a bad ***** clasp and has never failed. If you order a custom belt, remember you want to measure with your waders on and off for wet wading.


----------



## chugbug1120

My BayDevilBelt kept me from sinking with all the trout I had on my stringer this past week while wading Baffin Bay! Thank you again Kitchen Pass, we found the fish somewhere in Baffin Bay


----------



## Kitchen Pass

Thanks John and all the 2coolers that have trusted me to build their belts!
www.baydevilbelts.com


----------

